
How to negotiate your starting salary with a compelling counter offer email - JoshDoody
http://fearlesssalarynegotiation.com/salary-negotiation-email-sample/
======
JoshDoody
I wrote this guide to answer the most common questions I'm asked about how to
counter offer. Most of my clients and readers are software developers, so I
thought this could be useful for HN readers.

It answers questions like... "What if the offer is way below what I would need
to make the jump?" "Should I counter even if the offer is already strong?"
"How do I use another offer as leverage to negotiate the offer I really want?"

Even if you're not negotiating an offer right now, you might want to bookmark
it for next time you're expecting a job offer.

